

Original plans for BART in 1956 (Picture) - shahed
http://sfist.com/attachments/SFist_Brock/bartmaprad.jpg

======
smoorman1024
Talk about a let down.

The original plan looks like a Light Rail system on par with New York or
London.

~~~
microtherion
Not sure it would have been all that useful. You’d spend a LOT of time on the
peninsula going from San Jose to San Francisco, so you’d need something like
the BART bullet trains [ETA: It looks like that’s actually part of the
design], and a Cupertino to San Jose connection would be nice, too.

The one thing on this map that I’m really missing in the current system,
speaking for the South Bay, is light rail style service “southwest” of
Caltrain, e.g. along Stevens Creek Blvd and maybe some of the expressways.

------
FreakyT
Interesting how one of those corridors ended up becoming the Caltrain...

